# Difference between Stihl and WoodlandPro carving bars?



## whiskeyloaf (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello everybody, new to the forum and new to chainsaw carving.
I have a Stihl MS170 (which I love). I got the WoodlandPro 12" carving bar kit, which is amazing. Also looks like I got it right before they increased the price. I love it, except that it gets really hot really quickly.
Anyways, I just noticed the Stihl has it's own carving kit for the MS170, also 12", Duromatic C. I can only find it on ebay though, it doesn't show up in their catalogue or on their website. Can anybody tell me what the difference is between these two bars and kits, and if one is better than the other? The Stihl one is actually cheaper right now as well.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 19, 2017)

whiskeyloaf said:


> Hello everybody, new to the forum and new to chainsaw carving.
> I have a Stihl MS170 (which I love). I got the WoodlandPro 12" carving bar kit, which is amazing. Also looks like I got it right before they increased the price. I love it, except that it gets really hot really quickly.
> Anyways, I just noticed the Stihl has it's own carving kit for the MS170, also 12", Duromatic C. I can only find it on ebay though, it doesn't show up in their catalogue or on their website. Can anybody tell me what the difference is between these two bars and kits, and if one is better than the other? The Stihl one is actually cheaper right now as well.


I had that set-up myself at one time. My understanding IIRC is that plenty of oil to the bar and a looser chain is better for carving. Me no expert. stay safe


----------



## techhobbit (Mar 7, 2017)

Over the last couple days I've been trying to purchase a small Stihl saw and Stihl carving bar. There is a combo deal offered, a MS 150 CE with 12" carving bar - but it is only available in Europe. Can't even purchase just the carving bar in US (at least not from a Stihl dealer). The Ebay source may be in Europe, or acquire them from a source in Europe.


----------



## whiskeyloaf (Mar 7, 2017)

What about Cannon?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cannon-12-i...hash=item53eeb5f853:m:myHU1zEGX5Gklorerbs926w


----------



## techhobbit (Mar 8, 2017)

Good catch; I gotta start watching ebay more often. The listing lists several of the small Stihls, and says it will fit most in between sizes. I'd want to confirm a specific model first. And not sure what to think of the notice on import duties...
I am looking through Baileys options right now. I just got notice that the Woodland Pro kit for Stihl does not cover/fit the Stihl model I want to get. So, I still might be able to put together an Oregon bar-sprocket-chain dime tip set up.


----------

